# Einstellung für Grafikkarte



## Thorsten (24. Februar 2007)

Tach,

bin Besitzer einer Radeon 9600 Series Grafikkarte. Bis dato war es möglich mir Videos am Monitor (Desktop sichtbar) und gleichzeitig am Fernseher (Desktop sichtbar) mit Media Player, etc. anzuschauen, doch schlagartig stimmt was mit der Einstellung der Grafikkarte nicht.
Nun kann ich nur noch den Film am Monitor (Desktop sichtbar) oder Fernseher (Desktop sichtbar) sehen oder der Monitor schaltet auf Standby und nur am Fernseher (Desktop sichtbar). Erklärung per Grafik:

Monitor: Desktop sichtbar, Film nicht sichtbar
Fernseher: Desktop sichtbar, Film sichtbar
http://img267.imageshack.us/my.php?image=grafik01gj6.jpg

Monitor: Desktop sichtbar, Film sichtbar
Fernseher: Desktop sichtbar, Film nicht sichtbar
http://img258.imageshack.us/my.php?image=grafik02iw1.jpg

Monitor: Standby
Fernseher: Desktop sichtbar, Film sichtbar
http://img339.imageshack.us/my.php?image=grafik03tr7.jpg

Tja, 'ne andere Einstellung ist nicht möglich. Wäre nett, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.
Danke!

Thorsten


----------



## Raubkopierer (24. Februar 2007)

Mh... die ATI Treiber sollen ja bisweilen Probleme machen... hast du den aktuellen Treiber installiert? vllt dort mal in den Einstellungen stöbern... ich kenn mich da bei ATI nicht so aus... vllt liegt es auch nur an einem seltsamen Videocodec... who knows?


----------



## Andreas Späth (24. Februar 2007)

Geh mal auf den Reiter "Überlagerung" und dort unten auf "Theater Optionen"
Vermutlich ist dort etwas verstellt. Funktioniert aber glaube ich nur im Klonmodus, nicht mit erweitertem Desktop.


----------



## Thorsten (24. Februar 2007)

Stimmt, wenn ich im Klonmodus die Einstellung auf "Theater Optionen" setze, dann  das auch. Komisch is' nur, ich hab' dort nix verstellt in der letzten Zeit...
Ach ja, im Geräte-Manager unter Grafikkarte werden zwei Treiber angezeigt:
RADEON 9600 SERIES
RADEON 9600 SERIES - Secondary
Vielleicht is' hier ja auch der Wurm drin...
Trotzdem schönen Dank.

Thorsten


----------



## Raubkopierer (24. Februar 2007)

Mh. ich weiß nicht... kann ein Problem sein... muss aber nicht... im Zweifelsfalle beide Treiber deinstalliereun und den aktuellen sauber drüber machen...


----------

